# Motorola V60i with BMW Assist



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

As everybody should know by now, the BMW Bluetooth module is not compatible with vehicles that have Assist produced before 09/04. Because my 2004 M3 included the Assist I decided to do some search on the integrated phone options that BMW offers to 3 Series owners.

I found this interesting post by jeffnin that refers to integrating a V60i into the current E60 and decided to investigate into the possibility of integrating my current, 2 year old, Verizon V60i into my M3. I did not want to wait for the proposed Bluetooth/Assist module, and the $650.00 minimum price tag (new phone and module) for this was kind of absurd especially when I have to buy a Motorola V710 that have its Bluetooth crippled, with no address book integration. And paying $600.00 for the CPT9000 when the V60i is _free_... well, it does not make any sense.

Long story short: *any* V60i works in the 3 Series equipped with Assist.

By buying the cradle and the E46 frame, installing it myself, replacing the cupholders and getting the Assist TCU programmed in the dealer I am able to make and receive handsfree calls using the steering wheels controls, download the address book, caller ID thru the radio display, speak thru OEM microphone and use the speakers to listen. Of course, the radio mutes when it receives a phone call and get its batteries recharged while it is in the cradle.

Clarity and reception is top notch, both to the caller and to the listener.

No voice recognition is present with Assist, thus no voice dialing. However, the technician will be investigating this and the capability of making calls that are not in the address book. This was his first programming and he did not know all the features available for programming; once he finds out he will contact me for further programming. So far I am making calls outside my address book by using the phone keypad while it is in the cradle.

Installation and part numbers are here.... Use *bmwna* as your username, *digital* as your password to enter www.bmwwireless.com. Total price for me was $270.00, parts and programming (no installation time). Actual programming takes 30 minutes, I spent another 15 minutes with the technician receiving and sending phone calls and him explaining me how the system works overall... very nice.

Note: the bumper antenna _may be_ required in convertibles, not at all in sedans or coupes. Sedans and coupes uses the sharkfin antenna of the Assist. Ask your dealer for specific details...

:thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Installed photos...


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Every time I see that cinnamon leather I get goosebumps. It's SO pretty! :thumbup: 

Anyway, I wonder if you can add the voice activation, somehow. I find it very convenient - use it all the time. (Used BMW Assist only once in 2 years.) Here's my CPT8000:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Technic said:


> No voice recognition is present with Assist, thus no voice dialing. However, the technician will be investigating this and the capability of making calls that are not in the address book. This was his first programming and he did not know all the features available for programming; once he finds out he will contact me for further programming. So far I am making calls outside my address book by using the phone keypad while it is in the cradle.


Note: The following assumes you have NAV. I don't know how it works on a non-NAV car. After he coded the car, do you have a "Telephone" option on the main menu? I assume you do because you talk about the address book... If you do, you should have the "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 <-" menu line in the phone menu, which lets you (painfully) dial a number using the same method you use to enter a house number on the NAV.

Also, you should be able to install a SES module for voice recognition. You should have a blue connector in the trunk (one of the legs of the fat phone/Assist harness), possibly with a jumper plug on the end. That's where the SES module plugs in. See if your dealer has one in stock and if so, try hooking it up and see what happens. If it works, buy it and have it mounted.

If you need a part number, post a reply here and I'll look at mine.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Note: The following assumes you have NAV. I don't know how it works on a non-NAV car. After he coded the car, do you have a "Telephone" option on the main menu? I assume you do because you talk about the address book... If you do, you should have the "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 <-" menu line in the phone menu, which lets you (painfully) dial a number using the same method you use to enter a house number on the NAV.
> 
> Also, you should be able to install a SES module for voice recognition. You should have a blue connector in the trunk (one of the legs of the fat phone/Assist harness), possibly with a jumper plug on the end. That's where the SES module plugs in. See if your dealer has one in stock and if so, try hooking it up and see what happens. If it works, buy it and have it mounted.
> 
> If you need a part number, post a reply here and I'll look at mine.


Thanks Terry!

I do not have NAV... the "Owner's Manual for full preparation package cellphone" included with the car describes the functionality of my V60i exactly as it works right now: no dial out other than from the address book and no voice recognition, because I do not have NAV nor MID. Thus I know for sure that the BMW tech did the V60i programming right...

Now, If I can somehow install an SES module to my non NAV setup, that will be sweet (I doubt it, though)... if you have the time I would appreciate if you can reply with the part number of your SES, then I will be talking with the BMW tech to check if this can be done (and cheap) in my setup. I do not want to exceed what I could have spent in a Bluetooth module and new phone...

Thanks again... :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

machmeter said:


> Every time I see that cinnamon leather I get goosebumps. It's SO pretty! :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, I wonder if you can add the voice activation, somehow. I find it very convenient - use it all the time. (Used BMW Assist only once in 2 years.) Here's my CPT8000:


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Technic said:


> Now, If I can somehow install an SES module to my non NAV setup, that will be sweet (I doubt it, though)... if you have the time I would appreciate if you can reply with the part number of your SES, then I will be talking with the BMW tech to check if this can be done (and cheap) in my setup. I do not want to exceed what I could have spent in a Bluetooth module and new phone...


Ok. The latest SES is 84 41 6 915 049. The previous ones (newest to oldest) are: 84 41 4 108 519; 84 41 6 913 352, ... 906 630, and ... 900 022. Mine (came with a CPT8000 kit) was the 84 41 4 108 519. The manual (for all, and the same as the Bluetooth ULF voice command manual) is 84 11 0 027 942. The module is common across all I-bus/K-bus cars (E38 / E39 / E46 / X3 / X5 / Z4).

If you have a blue 26-pin connector back there, it should work for you. See the attach picture (note that there's a SES jumper plug attached, which you probably don't have).


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Ok. The latest SES is 84 41 6 915 049. The previous ones (newest to oldest) are: 84 41 4 108 519; 84 41 6 913 352, ... 906 630, and ... 900 022. Mine (came with a CPT8000 kit) was the 84 41 4 108 519. The manual (for all, and the same as the Bluetooth ULF voice command manual) is 84 11 0 027 942. The module is common across all I-bus/K-bus cars (E38 / E39 / E46 / X3 / X5 / Z4).
> 
> If you have a blue 26-pin connector back there, it should work for you. See the attach picture (note that there's a SES jumper plug attached, which you probably don't have).


... thanks again, Terry! :thumbup:

UPDATE: Well, this SES module works in my car... but it is a $500.00 proposition. :eeps:

For what I was looking for in an integrated phone for my M3, $270.00 is enough expense for now.


----------



## shimmers (Sep 3, 2004)

*Do Samsung phones work?*

Hi, I noticed that the installs here are for Motorola phones. Does this work for Samsung phones? I have a Samsung phone with Verizon and I would love to have it directly connected to my 2003 330i. I really don't even need full functions of Assist, I just need to be able to use the handsfree features including mic, speakers, steering wheel controls, etc. Any advice?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

shimmers said:


> Hi, I noticed that the installs here are for Motorola phones. Does this work for Samsung phones? I have a Samsung phone with Verizon and I would love to have it directly connected to my 2003 330i. I really don't even need full functions of Assist, I just need to be able to use the handsfree features including mic, speakers, steering wheel controls, etc. Any advice?


Check this site for info on all the phones that BMW supports in OEM configuration... I do not see any Samsung, though. :dunno:


----------

